# dilemma



## Elias (4 Jul 2008)

My parents  have  recently seperated.My father has taken this pretty hard.Last week he put his hand into a lawnmower and the blade shortened two of his fingers which means he is going to be out of work for a while.He is a machine driver in his late fifties and the company he works for do not pay sick leave.He has a mortgage of 35,000 and a credit union loan of about 15000.He makes repayments every month of about 700 euros.The house was worth 45000 a year ago and there is about 20 acres of land (poor quality agricultural land in county Clare).He seems to have given up pretty much and has left me to try and keep the show on the road.Does anyone have any advice in regards what might be the best way to keep the wolves from the door for my father? I am a Graduate on a Graduates salary living in Dublin and have no savings myself-and pretty much leave hand to mouth so It would have to be utilising the assets available to my dad.Any help besides the obvious sell "a site"   option appreciated.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

Hi Elias,

Sorry to hear things not going too well on the family front for you.
The most important thing is to try and get psychiatric/medical help for your dad.  Also make an appointment to see MABS who will be in a position to advise on financial difficulties.


----------



## jhegarty (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

The house is worth 45000 ? or is that typo ?


----------



## Elias (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*



eileen alana said:


> Hi Elias,
> 
> Sorry to hear things not going too well on the family front for you.
> The most important thing is to try and get psychiatric/medical help for your dad. Also make an appointment to see MABS who will be in a position to advise on financial difficulties.


On the medical/Psych help-to be honest I have tried but he refuses to get help-go to a counseller etc even when I tell him I will go with him.Ill keep trying on this front.Practically Its how to cover his mortgage and loan  payments.I was thinking about renting the land but I have no Idea how much it would make-or looking at equity release on the house or something like that?


----------



## eileen alana (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

If the company don't pay sick pay he may be entitled to apply for sickness Benefit depending on his PRSI contributions, tell him to go to his local welfare office to put in a claim.


----------



## MrMan (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

Is he entitled to disability pay or anything? sit down with welfare and see what he is entitled to. Would the credit union be willing to defer repayments until he has recovered from his injury?


----------



## Elias (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*



jhegarty said:


> The house is worth 45000 ? or is that typo ?


 typo 450000


----------



## eileen alana (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*



Elias said:


> On the medical/Psych help-to be honest I have tried but he refuses to get help-go to a counseller etc even when I tell him I will go with him.Ill keep trying on this front.Practically Its how to cover his mortgage and loan payments.I was thinking about renting the land but I have no Idea how much it would make-or looking at equity release on the house or something like that?


 

Your dad is taking the breakup very badly and it appears he is at high risk of self harm/suicide, It is vital you get him to see a doctor, are they any neighbours other family members etc who can keep an eye on him while you're in Dublin.  Call Mabs and see what they say about the financial difficulties. There is a combined debt of 50,000e, I think that the 700e monthly repayments on that amount seem very high perhaps others here may be able to advise on better rates.


----------



## Elias (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*



eileen alana said:


> Your dad is taking the breakup very badly and it appears he is at high risk of self harm/suicide, It is vital you get him to see a doctor, are they any neighbours other family members etc who can keep an eye on him while you're in Dublin. Call Mabs and see what they say about the financial difficulties. There is a combined debt of 50,000e, I think that the 700e monthly repayments on that amount seem very high perhaps others here may be able to advise on better rates.


yeah the rest of the family is keeping an eye on him while i am in dublin.Its hard to explain-but it is the financial change he took difficulty with rather than the break up.And he has seen a doctor alright.will try mabs.Have got him to go to the social wlfare for the illness benefit


----------



## MrMan (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

So was the 35,000 meant to be 350,000 as well?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jul 2008)

*Re: dillema*

Suggestions:

1. Get him a mobile home or caravan- free from time to time on jumbletown.ie. Move him into it and rent out the house to cover the mortgage.

2. You can rent the land but rental prices for land are very poor. Contact a local auctioneer to have an idea.

3. Get onto social welfare office immediately- presume he is entitled to sickness benefit as others have said- maybe even help with mortgage.

4. Finally get onto his bank and get him to seek a payment break of a few months due to his circumstances. Make sure it is done ASAP rather than go into arrears. Ditto credit union if possible.

5. If the caravan isnt popular try rent a room?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

> *dillema*


Might help if you made your thread title meaningful.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Jul 2008)

If he is only going to be off work for a period of time, a conversation with the credit union to freeze/reduce payments until he is back on his feet may help

It may also help to have a conversation with someone in the IFA to see if he is entitled to anything under REPS or it's forestry equivalent

Likewise, selling a site may be an option,


----------

